# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  shikoje moderatorin tend

## _MALSORI_

pasi i doli genjeshtra sheshit moderatorit tend tek forumi musliman nuk kishte cka te bente tjeter pos ofendimeve dhe fshirjeve te shkrimeve te mia..shkrimi dhe shkrime te tjera me jan fshire tek komuniteti musliman..nese shkrimet e tjere nuk i kisha ruajtur tjeterkund kete te fundit e ruajta se e dija se do ta fshinte perseri..detyra jote eshte ta rikthesh aty ose na thuaj te mos shkruajme me ne forumin tend.

ja shkrimi



> Ore ti qenke me te vertete nje kokerr gomari. Nese vjen ne forum per tu tallur shko beje diku tjeter se nuk  ka kush nerva te marret me ty. A ishe ti qe shkruajte keto rreshta me poshte apo ndonje idiot tjeter?

----------


## Vinjol

Bahhhhhhhhhhh   cfare  i  keni  keto  gjera  more   djema.......  se sja   vlen   
cdo njeri  shprehet    ketu  sic  e  ndien  
normalisht  Moderatoret    sduhet te  ndalojne   postime  te  cilat  permbajne 
rracizem.seks.Politike. etj etj  si keto

----------


## jarigas

Epo, kur ua perplas genjeshtrat turinjve, genjeshtaret kane vetem nje arme ne dispozicion:dhunen!!

----------


## Wordless

Ja e pa .. e ç'a pastaj ?! 

Nuk është se ka bërë ndonjë zbulim duke të quajtur ty "kokërr gomari" ... ajo dihet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albo

Moderatori te ka kthyer pergjigje dhe te ka dhene informacionin e provat e shtypit britank qe flisnin e konfirmonin ngjarjen. Nese ti nuk mendon se kjo ngjarje eshte e rendesishme, nuk ke perse shkruan ne ate teme sa per dengla. Ose nese ke nje mendim, shprehe lirshem ne teme, pa qene nevoja qe te kembengulesh kur vete ne ate teme shrkuan qe jeton ne Londer dhe nuk kish degjuar per kete lajm. 

Nderhyrja e moderatorit ishte me vend, me nje perjashtim te vetem ku te ofendoi.

Postimet e tua u rikthyen ne ate teme dhe nese nuk je musliman apo nuk te intereson nje lajm, thjeshte injoroje.

Albo

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Moderatori te ka kthyer pergjigje dhe te ka dhene informacionin e provat e shtypit britank qe flisnin e konfirmonin ngjarjen.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Nese ti nuk mendon se kjo ngjarje eshte e rendesishme, nuk ke perse shkruan ne ate teme sa per dengla. Ose nese ke nje mendim, shprehe lirshem ne teme, pa qene nevoja qe te kembengulesh kur vete ne ate teme shrkuan qe jeton ne Londer dhe nuk kish degjuar per kete lajm. 
> 
> Nderhyrja e moderatorit ishte me vend, me nje perjashtim te vetem ku te ofendoi.
> 
> Postimet e tua u rikthyen ne ate teme dhe nese nuk je musliman apo nuk te intereson nje lajm, thjeshte injoroje.
> ...



se e ke bere forumin loder te moderatoreve kjo shihet qarte..duket edhe ty nuk te intereson me forumi pasi qe reputacioni i tij ka rene ku nuk mban me..

sa per dijeni edhe tende nuk kam shkruar dengla ne forum mund tju duken dengla ty dhe moderatoreve te tu por nuk jane dengla..ti je administrator i forumit dhe nuk duhet te lejosh dezinformime n forum apo keqperdorim te tij..nuk e di sa e ke lexuar me kujdes temen por pikerisht per te demantuar nje genjeshter shkrova ne ate forum..une jam musliman dhe nuk me vjen aspak mire kur dezinformohen muslimanet apo forumnistet..dhe per kete i shkrova hapesit te temes e jo moderatorit..mirepo moderatori deshi te dale me i zgjuar se hapesi i temes dhe filloj kundersulmin pasi e pa qarte se i kishte hase sharra ne gozhde.kur e pa qe une e kisha te drejte reagimin mi fshiu postimet..harroj i ngrati qe ka edhe mbi ate..

tani sa per sqarim..une nuk kerkoja konfirmimin e ngjarjes por konfirmimin e asaj qe ishte shkruar si titull teme..as hapesi i temes e as moderatori jot mendjendritur nuk ishin ne gjendje te vertetonin titullin e temes..duket as ti nuk je ne gjendje per ta vertetuar nje gje te tille..kur nuk e vertetojne me fakte se '' vajza u vra se ishte muslimane '' mua me duket genjeshter dhe dezinformim''..dhe e kthen forumin ne dezinformues dhe mashtrues..ne fakt ka kohe i tille dhe duket nga degradimi i skajshem i tij ..ka mbete thjeshte qerdhe dezinformuesish..

----------


## angmokio

Eshte kushedi e sata here qe kapesh me hapesit e temave ne nenforumin musliman. Kemi debatuar e sterdebatuar per kete problem kushedi se sa here aq sa je bere vertete bajat. Ta ka thene bukur dhe Albo me siper nese shikon nje teme qe nuk te pelqen do besh mire mos nderhysh e te debatosh. Qendro asnjanes dhe posto vetem aty ku ndihesh rehat. As Mexhidi por as une nuk kemi ndonje arsye per te te mashtruar apo dezinformuar kend ne forum apo jashte tij. Pothuajse te gjithe temat ne nenforumin musliman tregojne origjinen e artikullit ne te kundert ajo teme fshihet plus qe Mexhidi eshte shume i vemendshem ndaj ketij detaji. Une akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk e kam kuptuar shqetesimin tend pasi ne ti sollem e stersollem linket me titujt ashtu sic i kerkove ti dhe prap ti ngulje kembe ne ate qe ne po mundoheshim forcazi te te mashtronim ty. 

Per sa i perket ofendimit per ate te kerkoj ndjese , une njeri sikur ti jam e ne nerva e siper dhe mund te themi dicka me teper se c'duhet. Te qenurit moderator nuk do te thote te jesh supernjeri , i pagabueshem apo engjell. 

Merri me me sportivitet gjerat Malsor , me paqesor e tolerant se skemi nerva te lexojme Maks Velon perseri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Wordless

> Ta ka thene bukur dhe Albo me siper nese shikon nje teme qe nuk te pelqen do besh mire mos nderhysh e te debatosh. Qendro asnjanes dhe posto vetem aty ku ndihesh rehat.)


Ore servil, sipas Albo-s dhe sipas teje, duhet t'a kthejmë forumin në shkrime me monolog ?!! Nuk ka arsye se përse antarë të tjerë të mos shkruajn e të mos japin mendimet e tyre rreth temave të ndryshme "të cilësdo kategorie qofshin" dhe sado i gabuar qoftë mendimi i antarëve. Ata që kanë dije më shumë rreth temës që po diskutohet le t'i sqarojnë pjesmarrsit për gabimet apo për keqkuptimet e temës, por jo t'i ndalohet pjesmarrja kategorikisht. Antarve duhet t'i ndalohet diskutimi nëse qëllimi i tyre është tallja apo ofendimet me bashkë-biseduesit.

Albo

Mos na fol lart e poshtë në forum për fjalën e lirë kur ti vetë po i shantazhon antarët dhe i ndalon rreptësish që të marin pjesë në tema fetare. Feja përhapet duke diskutuar dhe bindur njerzinë për fjalën e Zotit dhe jo duke i ndaluar që të diskutojnë rreth fesë apo ..... të metave që feja po përhap lart e poshtë nga njerëz dashakeq e të pa-denjë për t'i shërbyer njerzimit me fjalën e Perendisë !!

----------


## angmokio

> Ore servil, sipas Albo-s dhe sipas teje, duhet t'a kthejmë forumin në shkrime me monolog ?!! Nuk ka arsye se përse antarë të tjerë të mos shkruajn e të mos japin mendimet e tyre rreth temave të ndryshme "të cilësdo kategorie qofshin" dhe sado i gabuar qoftë mendimi i antarëve. Ata që kanë dije më shumë rreth temës që po diskutohet le t'i sqarojnë pjesmarrsit për gabimet apo për keqkuptimet e temës, por jo t'i ndalohet pjesmarrja kategorikisht. Antarve duhet t'i ndalohet diskutimi nëse qëllimi i tyre është tallja apo ofendimet me bashkë-biseduesit.


Nuk po flasim per nenforumin e ''shtypit te dites'' apo ''tolerances fetare''. Rregullat ne nenforumet fetare jane percaktuar nga administratoret e forumit dhe anetare te cilet nuk i perkasin besimeve perkatese nuk i lejohet te marrin pjese ne diskutime pamvaresisht mendimeve qe ata ndajne. Malsori thote se eshte musliman por pjesmarrja e tij ne nenforumin musliman eshte si te jete ''profeti i fundit'' duke bere vetem rolin e kritikut dhe verejtjeve dhe aspak kontribut apo ndarje mendimesh. Megjithate duke ja njohur tipin qe ai eshte profet ne fe, kryeekonomist ne biznes, keshilltar i kryeministrit ne politike etj i kam lene hapesire te shprehe mendimet e tij duke qene i mendimit pozitiv se keq apo mire ka deklaruar se eshte muslimane. Edhe njehere qe ta kuptosh me qarte , nenforumet fetare nuk jane vend per lloqe ku shprehesh cte te vij per mbare por eshte vend ku besimtaret e ndryshem ushqehen shpirterisht.

----------


## Wordless

> Nuk po flasim per nenforumin e ''shtypit te dites'' apo ''tolerances fetare''. Rregullat ne nenforumet fetare jane percaktuar nga administratoret e forumit dhe anetare te cilet nuk i perkasin besimeve perkatese nuk i lejohet te marrin pjese ne diskutime pamvaresisht mendimeve qe ata ndajne. Malsori thote se eshte musliman por pjesmarrja e tij ne nenforumin musliman eshte si te jete ''profeti i fundit'' duke bere vetem rolin e kritikut dhe verejtjeve dhe aspak kontribut apo ndarje mendimesh. Megjithate duke ja njohur tipin qe ai eshte profet ne fe, kryeekonomist ne biznes, keshilltar i kryeministrit ne politike etj i kam lene hapesire te shprehe mendimet e tij duke qene i mendimit pozitiv se keq apo mire ka deklaruar se eshte muslimane. Edhe njehere qe ta kuptosh me qarte , nenforumet fetare nuk jane vend per lloqe ku shprehesh cte te vij per mbare por eshte vend ku besimtaret e ndryshem ushqehen shpirterisht.



Po pra, këtë të shkruajta edhe unë në postimin tjetër ! Vetëm se mos çensuroni. Ku i dihet, ndoshta në diskutime e sipër antari "i cili nuk duhet të jetë tip vl" mund të kuptojë gjëra të cilat vetë nuk ka mundur t'i kuptojë !!




> Ata që kanë dije më shumë rreth temës që po diskutohet le t'i sqarojnë pjesmarrsit për gabimet apo për keqkuptimet e temës, por jo t'i ndalohet pjesmarrja kategorikisht. Antarve duhet t'i ndalohet diskutimi nëse qëllimi i tyre është tallja apo ofendimet me bashkë-biseduesit.

----------


## legjenda12

moderator  ben pune e  vete   si  cakton  shefi   forum

----------

